# Be careful folks!



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

KSL reporting a guy went through the ice at Flaming Gorge and divers are now looking for the body. Ice is spooky in alot of places still with the warm weather.

http://www.ksl.com/?sid=33170717&ni...-on-flaming-gorge&fm=home_page&s_cid=topstory

-DallanC


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Can't say I'm overly surprised, I would be hesitant to ice fish any lake that doesn't freeze solid even in a cold winter.


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

sad deal.....the weather this year has been crazy and it looks like it's going to stay warm. I have worn a life jacket a couple times this year when venturing out on the ice.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Those auto-inflatable vests are a good idea. I always carry 100ft of heavy rope in our sled with the gear... I need to get some of those ice pick things as well. Falling through ice is one of my phobia's... I dont fish a lake until I know its over 7" minimum... prefer +12"


-DallanC


----------



## utahgolf (Sep 8, 2007)

DallanC said:


> Those auto-inflatable vests are a good idea. I always carry 100ft of heavy rope in our sled with the gear... I need to get some of those ice pick things as well. Falling through ice is one of my phobia's... I dont fish a lake until I know its over 7" minimum... prefer +12"
> 
> -DallanC


I've fallen through out duck hunting without my waders but my feet were touching the bottom. I never had the "cold shock" happen. When I'm ice fishing my biggest fear is that I'll fall through and initially my head will be submerged when that cold shock hits and if that's the case I'd be huffing and puffing water and drown instantly. With a life jacket I'd keep that head above water.


----------



## MuscleWhitefish (Jan 13, 2015)

Ice picks are a must, but the other stuff is just overkill in my opinion.

Having fell through the ice before (Luckily it was next to the shore), the must difficult thing to do is to remain calm and think.

Below is a picture of the ice recommendation









Know the lake that you are fishing

For example FG will have variable conditions - Trucks on the ice at Firehole and unsafe ice a mile or so away at the confluence.

Other lakes will consistently be at the same ice length.

You have to drill holes to find out what depth the ice is.

Just be smart and be careful.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

This is a great video well worth watching that may save your life if you fall through:






-DallanC


----------



## Dunkem (May 8, 2012)

I know from experience that a rope is not overkill.


----------

